# Sick from the heat



## Shaolinwind (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never had this happen before.  I went for a walk today, it usually takes me a half hour to get the store and back, today it took me an hour.  It's 104 degrees outside, low humidity but still rather brutal.  On the way back, I found it difficult to walk very fast, and started to feel very very ill.  Right now I have a pretty bad headache, luckily at home I have AC.

What's up with that?  Did the intense heat cause me to feel sick to my stomach and have a headache?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 17, 2006)

where you still sweating when you got home or not.
could be sun stroke or heat exhaustion


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 17, 2006)

drink LOTS of water.  Not cold, just warm water.  Lots.  Did I mention LOTS?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Make sure you maintain your electrolyte balance as well - if you drink more than several quarts of water (yes, I said quarts) you may upset other body systems too.  Drink some juice (diluted if necessary), and avoid anything with caffeine.

Extreme heat (with or without humidity) can be debilitating - and you should move more slowly in it if you are not accustomed to it.  Rest, drink, and take a cool shower.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like heat exhaustion.  You may want to consider something to cover the top of your head (a hat or something of sorts) while in the direct sun, especially when it is very hot.   People lose alot of heat through the top of the head, however, if the top of the head gets too hot, it cannot dissapate the heat and the brain starts to get overheated.  I always wear a hat outside if I am going to be out for a long time.  It gets very hot here in Florida.  I used to get heat headaches when I surveyed.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 17, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Sounds like heat exhaustion.


 
Yes it does!  Rest up and get better.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Blindside (Jul 17, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I've never had this happen before. I went for a walk today, it usually takes me a half hour to get the store and back, today it took me an hour. It's 104 degrees outside, low humidity but still rather brutal. On the way back, I found it difficult to walk very fast, and started to feel very very ill. Right now I have a pretty bad headache, luckily at home I have AC.
> 
> What's up with that? Did the intense heat cause me to feel sick to my stomach and have a headache?


 
It could be two things, heat exhaustion or hyponatremia (or both).  Heat exhaustion is simply that you are dehydrated enough that your body is starting to go into volume shock.  Hyponatremia is a lack of salts, usually from sweating them out.  The solution for heat exhaustion is to slam water, though your body is only capable of absorbing in about 1 liter of water per hour orally.  The solution for hyponatremia is to take in electrolytes, so your solution is to slam a bunch of gatorade. 

Hope you feel better, 
Lamont


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 17, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> It could be two things, heat exhaustion or hyponatremia (or both). Heat exhaustion is simply that you are dehydrated enough that your body is starting to go into volume shock. Hyponatremia is a lack of salts, usually from sweating them out. The solution for heat exhaustion is to slam water, though your body is only capable of absorbing in about 1 liter of water per hour orally. The solution for hyponatremia is to take in electrolytes, so your solution is to slam a bunch of gatorade.
> 
> Hope you feel better,
> Lamont


 
I actually slammed a bottle when I got to the store because I was already feeling icky.  It's about 2 hours later, I feel much better after drinking a bunch of water and sitting in the AC.  Took a cool shower too.  I gotta stay out of the heat, it's at 106 now.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I actually slammed a bottle when I got to the store because I was already feeling icky.  It's about 2 hours later, I feel much better after drinking a bunch of water and sitting in the AC.  Took a cool shower too.  I gotta stay out of the heat, it's at 106 now.



It is amazing how fast your body can dehydrate on days where temps are incredibly high.  Best you stay in.  If you are feeling nauseated eat only small bits at a time and yes, slam some fluids back and relax. 

Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 17, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> It is amazing how fast your body can dehydrate on days where temps are incredibly high. Best you stay in. If you are feeling nauseated eat only small bits at a time and yes, slam some fluids back and relax.
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better.


 
Well, I didn't realise how bad I was sweating till I took my hat off.  I wear this cheap, tight fitting nylon mao cap with a plastic sweatband that I got in Chinatown.  When I removed it there was like 1/4 cup of sweat that just poured down my face and the hat itself was soaked.  I was wearing underarmor, my standard underwear for any hot condition, without which I suspect the situation may have been worse.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't realise how bad I was sweating till I took my hat off.  I wear this cheap, tight fitting nylon mao cap with a plastic sweatband that I got in Chinatown.  When I removed it there was like 1/4 cup of sweat that just poured down my face and the hat itself was soaked.


You might want to consider a different hat.  Sounds like you were boiling water up there.   When it is very hot, I like the boonie/jungle style (a light color not the OD green or camo) of hat, it is easily stored but will keep the head pretty cool and dissipate the sweat.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 18, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> You might want to consider a different hat. Sounds like you were boiling water up there.  When it is very hot, I like the boonie/jungle style (a light color not the OD green or camo) of hat, it is easily stored but will keep the head pretty cool and dissipate the sweat.


 
I need a pith helmet.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 18, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> What's up with that?  Did the intense heat cause me to feel sick to my stomach and have a headache?


Yep.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 18, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> You might want to consider a different hat. Sounds like you were boiling water up there.  When it is very hot, I like the boonie/jungle style (a light color not the OD green or camo) of hat, it is easily stored but will keep the head pretty cool and dissipate the sweat.


 
I am a fan of the boonie hat myself.

Things aren't too bad here in Michigan, but I don't have central air. My house was built in 1890, though, and they built them to stay cool in the summer back then. That has somewhat saved me.

But it does get unbarable a little for me and my dog when it gets to around 100 or so as it was Sunday and Monday.

I find that cold water on the head, and even a cold water shower by hose, bucket, or actual shower does the trick (basically, cold water dousing) for bringing core body temp. down, and getting rid of those headaches/sick feelings.

I would say drink fluids, but that is obvious.

BTW...I am kind of happy I don't have AC most of the time; I build up a tolerance for the heat, and I don't have to worry about the stagnet diseased air that AC blows out on me. It works at least up here for me, where it usually stays between 65 and 90 during the summer. That I can tolerate without difficulty.

Paul


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 19, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> BTW...I am kind of happy I don't have AC most of the time; I build up a tolerance for the heat, and I don't have to worry about the stagnet diseased air that AC blows out on me. It works at least up here for me, where it usually stays between 65 and 90 during the summer. That I can tolerate without difficulty.
> 
> Paul


Florida is a tough place to live without A/C.  I remember a while when I was teen where we didn't have A/C. Summers can be absolutely BRUTAL, especially with our humidity (Seemingly around 98%  )!  The last two weekends my son and I played paintball at a local pb field.  The first weekend it rained (no poured) nearly all day and night the day before, humidity felt like 100% and temperature was about 98 degrees.  Last weekend the humidity was down a little, but the heat was up to about 106 degrees.  Had to really pace myself and drink alot of water.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't have AC either - and like Tulisan, Often I don't need it, as long as it stays below 90.  When I moved to Denver, homes generally didn't have AC, and you didn't generally need it; that changed when I bought a second floor condo in a 2 story building... and it faced west and south... My house doesn't have AC, but it does have a basement, which is where the dog and I retreat when it's hot.


----------

